# Copper Sulfate



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

One of the ingredients in Spectrum foods is copper sulfate. Does anyone know how toxic this stuff would be for shrimp? I've been feeding Spectrum to my fish, but of course, the fish don't get everything, so the shrimp (amanos) inevitably do cleanup and ingest some of it. Just wanna know if there will be any adverse effects.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey, that's a good question. I didn't realize that was one of the ingredients. I just bought some NLS growth food for my dinky Rasbora's and they are in the shrimp tank.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

My guess is the amount in the food is probably too small to be harmful but I don't know that for sure; That said, I usually avoid foods that list copper just to be on the safe side.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

I doubt it's harmful as well... At the same time, I don't want to them to OD on it if it is, ya know?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I agree. Actually, I have heard of shrimp losses with Wardley Algae Disks, so I would avoid those (and they list copper as an ingredient).


----------

